# Oil service light will NOT shut off!!!



## lukekeith (Oct 27, 2006)

Okay guys, before I say anything. Please do not tell me to reference my service manual or to do the pedal trick because none of it works.

I'm sure everybody is familiar with the "service engine oil" beeping reminder that the GTO does. Well... mine will not stop beeping. Immediately after I had the oil changed, the beeper went off.... so I had the oil change place do the pedal reset trick. We even looked it up in the manual and online just to be sure. Needless to say.... it didn't work.

Next, I took it to LG Motorsports to see if there was anything they could do... they of course tried all the reset tricks before they pulled out the tuner and looked at the oil setting on the car's computer, which we manually reset to 100%.... which of course didn't work either.

This week, I dropped the car off at a GM dealership's service department, asked them to fix the problem. They "reset" it, and assured me that it should fix the problem... as soon as I turned on the car in the dealer parking lot... BEEP BEEP BEEP... and then it continued to beep the entire way to work and would not shut off.

It's like an alarm clock you can't turn off. It just beeps and beeps without warning. It does it the entire time I'm driving, sometimes if I'm lucky, I'll get a minute or two of silence before it starts beeping again.

If anybody on this forum has any insight into this problem... I will owe you BIG TIME!!! I am going insane every time I drive the car being forced to listen to the constant beeping. Hell, I will even pay you $100 if you are able to come up with a solution that works.

Is it possible to remove the in-dash speaker that makes the beep?

Any ideas?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

What did they 'reset'? Sounds like the ECM needs to be reprogrammed.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

HP11 said:


> What did they 'reset'? Sounds like the ECM needs to be reprogrammed.


:agree

They reset it with their scanner? If you haven't already try disconnecting the negative battery cable wait 5 mins then reconnect and see if this did it. If not then the ECM may be the next step.


----------

